# Garmin Edge 500 stem mount



## davidbike (Nov 11, 2006)

Just started using a Garmin Edge 500 and like it a lot so far. One slight problem: because my stem angles upward, the Edge is tilted downward and that makes the bottom windows on the screen difficult to read while riding.

Has anyone tried ways of tilting the unit up from the bottom?

I can solve all this by mounting the Edge 500 to the handlebar, instead, and might resort to that. But I like the look of it on the stem, and hoping to keep it there. 

Thanks.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

davidbike said:


> because my stem angles upward



How much upward? 

Check out this post from AC.
http://www.abovecategorynews.com/2010/09/bespoke-computer-mount.html


----------



## davidbike (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm guessing, but I think that 1/4-inch would do it.


----------



## digitalformula (Sep 28, 2010)

bwhite_4 said:


> How much upward?
> 
> Check out this post from AC.
> http://www.abovecategorynews.com/2010/09/bespoke-computer-mount.html


That rocks. I want one.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I am sporting this on both my bikes. And anyone who sees it asks me where I got it:
Bicycle Parts • Pro CARBON Accessory Mounts • Aspire VeloTech - Chris King World's Largest Dealer


----------



## digitalformula (Sep 28, 2010)

Kenacycle said:


> I am sporting this on both my bikes. And anyone who sees it asks me where I got it:
> http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=PCHBM-01
> 
> Sweet! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dugee2 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Attachment for Garmin*

Did you trim the new bar? photo is different from your set up.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I had cut the carbon pod shorter on the mount so it's the same width as the Garmin


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Sweet mount!!! They're out of stock but worth the wait, I'm constantly wiping the sweat off my stem mounted cpu this will be a great alt. Thanks!!!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

yw! Ever since i've been using this stem mount (3+ years), I have had at least 50 people, from forums, youtube, and local club rides, asking me where I got the stem. I think I have referred alot of business to AspireTech.. I should get a commission for this )


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

FSA makes a similar mount that I've been using for years:
http://aebike.com/product/fsa-31.8mm-control-center-for-26.0mm-accessories-sku-hb0821-qc30.htm

If your shop uses QBP, the part number is HB0821.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I had that FSA one for a couple weeks before changing it to the one i have now. The FSA one is made from plastic and was flexing so much it caused the old Garmin 305 to spontaneously shut off.


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just found this on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ACOR-Carbon-Com...ultDomain_0&hash=item564531446a#ht_3231wt_989

Machined mount


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

Kenacycle said:


> I had that FSA one for a couple weeks before changing it to the one i have now. The FSA one is made from plastic and was flexing so much it caused the old Garmin 305 to spontaneously shut off.



Aha, didn't catch that the Aspire mount was metal. I just run a light Polar head unit with the FSA and it's fine, but am planning on changing to a Garmin soon, so will probably grab one of those. Thanks.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

skizzle86 said:


> Sweet mount!!! They're out of stock but worth the wait, I'm constantly wiping the sweat off my stem mounted cpu this will be a great alt. Thanks!!!


No need to wait, buy the "double wide" and cut it to fit. That way you end up with a mount for two bikes (you DO own more than one bike, right? )


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the way you think old chipper!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Kenacycle said:


> yw! Ever since i've been using this stem mount (3+ years), I have had at least 50 people, from forums, youtube, and local club rides, asking me where I got the stem. I think I have referred alot of business to AspireTech.. I should get a commission for this )


Many thanks for this tip too. I ordered a double-wide on Weds, got it yesterday and cut it in half, installed on 2 bikes and riding with it tonight! Very nice solution.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Kenacycle said:


> I had cut the carbon pod shorter on the mount so it's the same width as the Garmin


Super clean set up! 
I just got a 500 after my trusty 305 blew up (display blanked out) after 5 years. 
I love the 500 but hate the way the mount looks on the stem. 
Your set up is perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## Irvine (Jul 23, 2010)

Kenacycle said:


> I am sporting this on both my bikes. And anyone who sees it asks me where I got it:
> Bicycle Parts • Pro CARBON Accessory Mounts • Aspire VeloTech - Chris King World's Largest Dealer


Can you post a pic of the mount with your Edge mounted to it from the side view? I just want to see how level it is with the bar.

Also, you have no issues with vibrations (unlike the FS Control Center)?

thanks!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

It can be adjusted to be level with the stem. There is no vibration issues


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

That is cool, but why do you run it stuck all the way out front of your bike like that?
I would have thought it would be better with the bracket positioned so that the Garmin was back over your stem?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

That's personal preference. I like it sticking out because when I am in the drop, I can just roll my eyes down and see the info without having to crank my neck down to see it. Same as how SRM powermeter headunits are positioned.

Also it looks much cleaner than to have the computer stacking ontop of the stem


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

So did you need to cut it down at all?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

no just rotate the mount to how high you want the computer to sit


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry, I meant the part that the Garmin mount is sitting on.
Did you need to take any off the length?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

yes i did. I cut off an inch or so


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Kenacycle,

The diameter of the carbon tube you mount the Garmin mount on is smaller than 31.6, correct? I'm assuming the smaller stretchy bands fit plenty snugly on it?

Hacksaw to cut the carbon tube?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yes it's smaller than 31.6, even smaller than 26, but the small stretchy band fits. If not, you can always add a small rubber padding on it to make it thicker.

Yes I cut the carbon tube


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

redlizard said:


> Kenacycle,
> 
> The diameter of the carbon tube you mount the Garmin mount on is smaller than 31.6, correct? I'm assuming the smaller stretchy bands fit plenty snugly on it?
> 
> Hacksaw to cut the carbon tube?


Diameter of carbon tube is 22.3mm. Cut with a 32 tooth per inch hacksaw blade for a clean cut.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks, placed an order on one.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

saleenboy818 said:


> is this bracket secure enough that i wont have to worry about my $370 garmin flying off? that bracket looks nice i want to order one!


Yes sir


----------



## saleenboy818 (Aug 29, 2011)

is this bracket secure enough that i wont have to worry about my $370 garmin flying off? that bracket looks nice i want to order one!


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

saleenboy818 said:


> is this bracket secure enough that i wont have to worry about my $370 garmin flying off? that bracket looks nice i want to order one!


Solid and secure. No complaints.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

It's nice to have it ahead of the bars when you are standing and climbing steep.


----------



## econprof (Jul 23, 2010)

Kenacycle,

Ordered one yesterday from Aspire for my Edge 500 and mentioned your post for "How did you hear about it?" You really should get at least a thank you from them. I mocked up the placement of the Garmin and it is perfect for my bifocal riding glasses (Dual Eyewear). 

John


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

econprof said:


> Kenacycle,
> 
> Ordered one yesterday from Aspire for my Edge 500 and mentioned your post for "How did you hear about it?" You really should get at least a thank you from them. I mocked up the placement of the Garmin and it is perfect for my bifocal riding glasses (Dual Eyewear).
> 
> John



Thank you John! I'm glad it worked out for you.
You won't believe how many times I've been asked "where did you get that mount" online when people see my pics and in person from my club ride and Grand Fondo rides. 
If I got a commission for every referral to Aspire, I'd have nice amount of change right now


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks ordered one


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

Ordered one.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

works with the 800 as well?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

mogarbage said:


> works with the 800 as well?


This should answer your question.


----------



## econprof (Jul 23, 2010)

The Pro Carbon computer mount on my Roubaix. I trimmed the tube length by about 3/4 inch. Cut it first and then push out the plug from the cut end. If you try to pull the plug out, the outside part will just come off. Easy to glue back on, but avoid the hassle.


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

I kinda of like this









Quarq will soon offer to consumers its own mount for the Garmin Edge 500, which puts it out in front of the bars and closer to the rider's natural field of vision


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

davidbike said:


> Just started using a Garmin Edge 500 and like it a lot so far. One slight problem: because my stem angles upward, the Edge is tilted downward and that makes the bottom windows on the screen difficult to read while riding.
> 
> Has anyone tried ways of tilting the unit up from the bottom?
> 
> ...


Try this one
25g Carbon Bike Stem Speedometer Bracket Computer mount | eBay


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

Had this saved in my favorites for a while; finally ordered it. Thanks, Kenacycle!

*How did you hear about us?*
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/garmin-edge-500-stem-mount-227492.html
You need to PM this guy and thank him!


----------



## GiGGi (Nov 7, 2011)

There are news on the Quarq ? I can't find nothing on their site . It' seems to be more aereodinamic . no ?


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

GiGGi said:


> There are news on the Quarq ? I can't find nothing on their site . It' seems to be more aereodinamic . no ?


It should be April or so


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

GiGGi said:


> There are news on the Quarq ? I can't find nothing on their site . It' seems to be more aereodinamic . no ?


DC rainmaker has a link to this Above Category Cycling | Bar Fly Garmin Mount
It's kind of expensive though.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

CAADEL said:


> DC rainmaker has a link to this Above Category Cycling | Bar Fly Garmin Mount
> It's kind of expensive though.


The Pro Carbon mount allows two pivot points so you can make the Garmin sit flush with the stem, or any other position. This one is more streamlined but lacks that flexibility.


----------



## GiGGi (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Mike... I don't know if someone noticed this : 
WWW abovecategorycycling.com/shop/accessories2/computers-mounts/bar-fly-garmin-computer-mount.html]Above Category Cycling | Bar Fly Garmin Mount

It seems great.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, I bought a mount like this one : Bicycle Parts • Pro CARBON Accessory Mounts • Aspire VeloTech - Chris King World's Largest Dealer

I'd like to know if I want to change the steel bolts, can I use a alloy bolts or I really need titanium bolts? cause not sure with vibration if alloy its safe?
thanks


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

Been using alloy bolts for two seasons, no issues at all.

I do with the bracket was slightly longer so my 800 could be fulling in front of the stem; not quite enough clearer with the stem faceplate to do that.



shotojs78 said:


> hi, I bought a mount like this one : Bicycle Parts • Pro CARBON Accessory Mounts • Aspire VeloTech - Chris King World's Largest Dealer
> 
> I'd like to know if I want to change the steel bolts, can I use a alloy bolts or I really need titanium bolts? cause not sure with vibration if alloy its safe?
> thanks


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

and we can use about 5nm on that clamp or the handlebar is less strong than the middle??


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

shotojs78 said:


> and we can use about 5nm on that clamp or the handlebar is less strong than the middle??


5nm to hold a computer? jesus, you'd probably be fine with 1 or 2nm...which is, in mechanic speak 'snug'. you'd probably be fine w/ plastic bolts if you wanted to use them. i have the BarFly, and it's supposed to be tightened to 1nm. i don't even have a way of measuring torque that low, but with hardly any torque, it will NOT move.


----------



## ctkeebler (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you need a special saw blade to cut the carbon? Or s it metal with a carbon look?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

ctkeebler said:


> Do you need a special saw blade to cut the carbon? Or s it metal with a carbon look?


No, just a saw you would use to cut the carbon steerer (32teeth saw). Or even something rougher is ok too (ie 24 teeth saw), you just have to file the rough edges afterwards.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Try one of these in just about any color you want. Up or down angle.










https://www.purelycustom.com/p-183-bicycle-accessory-mount-br84-degree-down-angle-stem.aspx


----------



## ctkeebler (Feb 28, 2012)

Has anybody tried the purely custom mount? it should be the picture above this post


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep, why do you think I posted it?:wink: I have two of them. All of their products have great finish on them This mounts right under the stems top cap, very rigid...will hold just about anything.


----------



## ctkeebler (Feb 28, 2012)

It was hard to tell from the picture how it mounts. It's a hard decision when I can't see them in person. How far foward of the stem does the mount go?


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

PCustom supplys the top cap, bolt and mount. The mount goes under the top cap, it extends about 2 inches directly over and above the stem.

From the site


```
It installs easily under your 1 1/8” headset cap. Best if installed with the included headset cap and screw. 

Bicycle accessory mount includes: 
• 84 degree down angle accessory mount 
• 1 1/8" Purely Custom threadless headset cap 
• Purely Custom headset screw
```


----------



## ctkeebler (Feb 28, 2012)

But not past the bars like the pro carbon?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ctkeebler said:


> But not past the bars like the pro carbon?


it should be pretty obvious from that photo that is doesn't even really get the computer even w/ the bars much less in front of them. if you want the computer in front of the bars, you need something else.


----------



## ctkeebler (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks, so basically same as the garmin mount just a little higher and little more forward. As a newbie to bike riding and computers let alone their best position just trying to buy he one that works best for me, without buying several and having to return the unwanted one. I'm guessing I can rotate the pro carbon mount enough backwards toward the seat enough to be in the same location as the purely custom.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

here's mine looks neat..got it from this store,,Garmin Bar Fly Edge Computer Mount


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

I had the bar fly on for a couple of rides. Went back to my old mount (post#5). Only way to adjust the viewing angle is to move the whole mount.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

I have the same accessory mount. The Garmin 800 goes on the 120 mm stem. 

The accessory mount is great for mounting a single Light and Motion Urban 500 lumen torch (evening commute) during the summer or dual torches 1000 lumens for the night commutes in the wet winters or night riding on trails.


----------



## Design Cycles (Aug 29, 2012)

davidbike said:


> Just started using a Garmin Edge 500 and like it a lot so far. One slight problem: because my stem angles upward, the Edge is tilted downward and that makes the bottom windows on the screen difficult to read while riding.
> 
> Has anyone tried ways of tilting the unit up from the bottom?
> 
> ...


The FlipLoc mount by Design Cycles is another solution. It is available for standard 31.8mm handlebars and for 22.2mm aerobars. It is available on online auction sites and direct through our website for $35 (worldwide).


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Design Cycles said:


> The FlipLoc mount by Design Cycles is another solution. It is available for standard 31.8mm handlebars and for 22.2mm aerobars. It is available on online auction sites and direct through our website for $35 (worldwide).


Looks good....

http://www.designcycles.net/products.htm













Sorry for the large photo. The image is a direct URL and I don't know how to reduce the image display in the forum.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone tried the K-Edge mount? for all my friends · K-Edge Garmin mount.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

This is my homemade Garmin mount. Cut out of a piece of .060 thk S/S with the bike mount screwed to it.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Oasisbill said:


> Anyone tried the K-Edge mount? for all my friends · K-Edge Garmin mount.


yep, had one for about 2mos. works great.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Like my K-Edge better than my bar fly


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Oasisbill said:


> Anyone tried the K-Edge mount? for all my friends · K-Edge Garmin mount.


I like it better than the Bar Fly, since it mounts lower. It's a 2 piece mount, the arm is plastic, while the part the clamps onto the bike is metal. The metal clamp I think is a disadvantage, because the metal may damage the bar. Plus being metal, may also be an issue for weight weenies.


----------



## Design Cycles (Aug 29, 2012)

ecub said:


> Looks good....
> 
> http://www.designcycles.net/products.htm
> 
> ...


Ed, Thanks for sharing a link and image. As a new member to the forum, I'm restricted from posting URLs. 8 more posts and I'll be there! I also wanted to mention that we are working on a version for the 310XT/910XT and we have the ability to make other colors. In fact, we are preparing several custom color runs for collegiate teams.


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Oct 30, 2009)

K-edge mount all the way. The mount to end all Garmin mounts. Holds the unit down like Alcatraz.

I'm digging the custom mount above, nice job!


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a much cheaper alternative which I am currently using:

http://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/accessories/products/computer-headlight-mount


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

K-edge makes this awesome aluminum ones.
T6 aluminum, 30 grams, anodized, Nuff said

K-EDGE Computer Mount for Garmin from BikeBling.com


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have an Edge 800, as well as a MOST Talon integrated flat bar/stem, so I have no choice other than to mount my unit on the stem. It's probably where I prefer it to be anyway.
I recently bought the K-Edge Go Big saddle rail mount for the GoPro and love it. Their products are awesome and have look schmick. Very light weight anodized aluminum. Would suggest that the Garmin mount is just as good. Some of those others are big bulky and ugly, IMO.


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like garmin redesigned there own mount


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

MikeMiranda said:


> Looks like garmin redesigned there own mount


5-8 weeks out on the Garmin site for $39.99


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

DIRT BOY said:


> 5-8 weeks out on the Garmin site for $39.99


Looks great. I think the K-Edge mount is beautiful, but can't get past the fact that you're mounting a plastic computer in an aluminum mount. This would be fine for a conventional bike computer that you only remove occasionally, but Garmin computers are designed to be removed regularly for charging and downloading.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Ppopp said:


> Looks great. I think the K-Edge mount is beautiful, but can't get past the fact that you're mounting a plastic computer in an aluminum mount. This would be fine for a conventional bike computer that you only remove occasionally, but Garmin computers are designed to be removed regularly for charging and downloading.


they've tested and tested and tested some more...they're satisfied that it doesn't cause any damage to the plastic. i've had mine for 3mos now and now problems at all.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I wonder why so many want to add extra hardware when the rubber bands that come with the unit work just fine. I've never had a disconnect in about 2500 miles even hitting some good bumps. Easy to adjust the angle on the fly.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Special Eyes said:


> I wonder why so many want to add extra hardware when the rubber bands that come with the unit work just fine.


It's easier to see when farther out in front of your handlebar.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a bar fly i was using but just put the k-edge on my new bike. I really like how it is out front and a little lower!


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

MikeMiranda said:


> Looks like garmin redesigned there own mount


I'm running a Bar Fly as well:
- Bar Fly Garmin Mount Edge 2/5/800 100083117 at CambriaBike.com










Basically the same type of mount as that and the same price. Works fine on my cross bike, GPS is rock solid even on bumpy fire road descents. I was running the rubber bands (like I do on my road and touring bikes) but I found on the cross bike, the dirt road vibrations caused the GPS to move around too much, I had to keep tweaking it's angle. The Bar Fly keeps it in place, set it and forget it.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

K-Edge Garmin 500 800 Mount GoPro Mount Bike Handlebar Mount ( Bar Fly ) - YouTube


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> they've tested and tested and tested some more...they're satisfied that it doesn't cause any damage to the plastic. i've had mine for 3mos now and now problems at all.


I found plastic shavings on the locking tabs after the first couple times I removed my 500. I've also found the fit to be different on different mounts. Some are really tight (like mine) some looser than the stock Garmin one. It may not cause damage to the plastic, but my concern is that it will eventually wear away at it.

I'll get the Garmin one when t comes out.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

*K-Edge aluminum mount*

K-Edge aluminum mount


Untitled by hondaisthebest, on Flickr



Untitled by hondaisthebest, on Flickr


----------



## jheeno (Jun 28, 2011)

anyone tried this ?
Home - RaceWare Direct
curious to see if it mounts low or not


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

jheeno said:


> anyone tried this ?
> Home - RaceWare Direct
> curious to see if it mounts low or not


I have, it mounts low


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

MikeMiranda said:


> Looks like garmin redesigned there own mount


I wonder if this will be announced at Interbike. So far I haven't seen any announcements from Garmin at either Eurobike or Interbike. I'm hoping for an update to the Edge 500 too.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

Ppopp said:


> I wonder if this will be announced at Interbike. So far I haven't seen any announcements from Garmin at either Eurobike or Interbike. I'm hoping for an update to the Edge 500 too.


 or buy one here


----------



## just2wheels (Sep 19, 2012)

Take it from me, nothing like the BarFly!


----------



## Feetay (May 23, 2011)

I just acquired one of these and it works perfectly.

http://www.designcycles.net/products.htm


----------



## adykey (Dec 2, 2012)

I Just make this myself


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

For those of you who have aerobars, Bar Fly made a mount that is a 1/8th turn as opposed to 1/4 turn so you can mount the garmin in any orientation. This is really a concern for edge 500 or 800 users but would be for 310xt users.

Review of the Bar Fly TT Edge & Forerunner combo mount | DC Rainmaker


----------

